# CPC looking for F/T position in DFW area



## lynn0321 (Jun 14, 2012)

delete......


----------



## jazzycoder (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Lynn,

 I am not an employer but I see you're in the Dallas area and I had been thinking of making a move to that area. How is the area overall for coders in the job market?

Thanks


----------



## lynn0321 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Jazzy,

There's plenty of jobs available so come on down! I think you should be more worried about the heat than getting a job here. I've only been looking for a short time and I know something will happen soon.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do


----------

